# 2.5 Shrimp tank whee =)



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

After a year of quitting planted tanks and shrimps, I decided to go back after going to various pet stores with a friend.

Here are the tank specs:
2.5g tank
15 watt under cabinet lighting
DIY canister filter w/ spraybar
Flora: Java moss, a recovering patch of fissidens, and a small sword (not sure what kind)
Fauna: Red cherry shrimps

Taken on July 2:









Taken yesterday:









Baby shrimp:









Why is she orange...









Oooh now here's a red one:









That's a lotta spinach:









Thanks for viewing


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a great shrimp home, they must love having all that moss to search through. Nice healthy shrimp too, you're getting some nice colors on them.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Is that really java moss? How do you get the moss to stand up like flame moss?

Awesome tank. Is it easy to make a DIY filter with spray bar?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah that's definitely java moss. I'm not sure, I just let the moss grow and the new strands grew upward toward the light . It's actually pretty easy to make the canister and spray bar, just it requires patience. I really enjoyed making the canister and it works perfectly but if you don't like building and stuff then I'd recommend the Tom Canister Filter. Pics of the filter in the making can be seen here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cts/53147-diy-jbn-s-nano-canister-filter.html


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

So I recently bought two anubias petite nana and thought "Oh what the heck, why not get some stems too" but then when I got home I realize there were way too many stems. My shrimps didn't like the movement while I was adjusting the tank 

So I'm looking for suggestions on what I should do like create a moss wall with the moss and then plant the stems or just let the stems float until I move and get a bigger tank. It won't be probably at most another 2 months till I move so by then the moss will triple up 

Here are the update pictures:



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

wow, u got many different colors RCS
i like the red flame one 

May be u can get some more colors in the tank 
blue tiger, black tiger, snowball, yellow, green
should be colorful 

when did you first set the tank? july/02?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Actually the tank was first setup in June 29. In the year future I hope to keep CRS but right now I'll stick to cherries until I move out in a few weeks. Snowballs and yellows would interbreed with the cherries wouldn't they?


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

PlantsAndMe said:


> Actually the tank was first setup in June 29. In the year future I hope to keep CRS but right now I'll stick to cherries until I move out in a few weeks. Snowballs and yellows would interbreed with the cherries wouldn't they?


I think they Snowball/yellow/ RCS would probably interbreed. 

Oh really? CRS  love to hear that  
I just into shrimps aquatic around 8 months and keep only CRS /CBS.
When I started to breed CRS, I become only interest of it haha  so haven't tried other species yet.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Snowballs, yellows and RCS will definitely interbreed, they are all neocardina species. You could put CRS with them and have no interbreeding problems though. Or any Cardina species (Tiger Shrimp, Dark Green, etc).

Nice tank, I love the moss.


----------

